# please id my unknown peacock cichlids!



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

cichlid 1 

__
https://flic.kr/p/7503783644


__
https://flic.kr/p/7503781176


__
https://flic.kr/p/7503779968

cichlid 2

__
https://flic.kr/p/7503782720


__
https://flic.kr/p/7503781890


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm try but not great at these.1. Aulonocara "German Red" or Aulonocara (Rubescens)

2. possibly Aulonocara jacobfreibergi


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

the first one is more of a blue color. im not sure what it is but i dont think its is a german red or a. rubescens, because they have red bodies and mine is more of a blue/purple

2. that is exactly what the store said it was, i was was just making sure! thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Its not the greatest German Red. Those should look..............








These days.
And yep its a Jake but yep not a great one.
An average eueika should look








Now they may well improve with time but top dollar cichlids sould look like what you pay for. :wink:


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

my first cichlid does not look like a eureka or german red. it is a blue/ purple color, no where near readish


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

24 tropheus.. that looks like a wuddy strain ruby red.. which no1 knows how he makes them but barely any ruby/german reds look that good


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

So you guys think it's a ruby or German red?


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm no expert with African Cichlids, as I've only been keeping these fish for 6 months, but the first fish may be a strain of Aulonocara Rubescens as others have suggested - my Rubescens in the picture below is orange with purple (you mentioned yours has blue/purple), so it may be that the fish just hasn't fully coloured up.










Also, there may be a possibility that its some kind of hybrid - it appears to have white tips on its tail fin, like a Jacobfriebergi from Otter Point. I've not seen any German Reds / Rubescens with white tips on the tail fin like that - only on the dorsal and ventral fins (like mine).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Frankly, they look like mixed strain/hybrid peacocks, often found in Mixed Peacock tanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

ruby reds and german reds are the same thing.. its a line bred or hybrid fish thats very red.. they arent sure how they were made.. theres different theories.. but the one he posted a pic of is that wuddy strain from thailand which when you breed them the offspring dont look as good


----------

